# HS928 Battery Box??



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey Everyone.

Just bought a Honda Hs928 that has electric start. Problem is it didn't come with a battery or the cover for it.

Ive been searching all over the internet for the part # or even a decent picture of the battery box and have come up with very little. All honda part sites don't even have a listing for battery boxes

Could someone post up a picture of what all is needed. Do I need a tray or a strap to hold it in place.

Will a battery box off of a newer HSS928 work?

Thanks everyone


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

When you say it has electric start, are you sure it isn't a 120V electric start unit? A 12V unit should have had the battery tray and associated electronics already installed. Can you post some pictures? That would certainly help us help you.

Assuming that it may be the Canada transitional HS928 12V start model, you will only be able to find parts by going to a Canada Honda Power Equipment dealer.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Does this help


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

yes its a got the 12 DC. 

It has all the associated wiring. I temporarily took the battery out of my sons ATV and the starter works great.

Thanks for the pic. Anyone know if the newer HSS928 use the same size battery or use the same size battery cover? thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Subaru STI WRC said:


> yes its a got the 12 DC.
> It has all the associated wiring. I temporarily took the battery out of my sons ATV and the starter works great.
> Thanks for the pic. Anyone know if the newer HSS928 use the same size battery or use the same size battery cover? thanks



If the parts diagram posted above is the correct one for your blower, the HSS928 battery cover will not fit without modifications... It is completely different in the way it attaches:


----------

